# NORFOLKLINE multi-trip offer for motorhomes!!



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

*Hi all,
Today Norfolkline, replied to my letter in which I pointed out the the emails and mailshots we had received ,offering Multi Trip deals, did not apply to motorhomes. (I had emailed them too so I'm not sure to which they are replying)

Hayley Meehan, the Passenger Services Supervisor said:
"I am delighted to tell you that an offer similar to the Multi Trip Pass will shortly be published for Motor home owners".

So, thanks to everyone who emailed Norfolkline with feedback regarding the above. see the thread http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-11121.html 
Looks like we will be getting a deal. Lets hope its a good one!!
Mike and Annie*


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mike & Annie

Have as yet not received a reply from Norfolk Lines regarding the e-mail I sent them so I would imagine that they are replying to your letter. Quite a few people on this forum and others e-mailed Norfolk Lines on this subject, looks like a bit of pressure is going to bring us, hopefully, a good deal and more importantly a bit of consideration in the future.

Power to the people !! or should that be motorhomers


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi 


No reply to my email either.


Motorhomer


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, I checked out Norfolkline prices at there web site and then tried ferrycheap.com and they appeared to do the same trip for less ? how does that work ??


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Enodreven said:


> Hi, I checked out Norfolkline prices at there web site and then tried ferrycheap.com and they appeared to do the same trip for less ? how does that work ??


Not sure from your post which was the cheapest for you.
I've just tried Norfolkline and for for a trip July/August I got quoted £96.75.
For the same journey 3 weeks ago it was £86.75. The extra £10.00 seems like the £10.00 fuel surcharge which P&O are applying.

www.ferrycheap.com gave a price of £109.00 for the same journey.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Enodreven said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I checked out Norfolkline prices at there web site and then tried ferrycheap.com and they appeared to do the same trip for less ? how does that work ??
> ...


hello Autostratus

I had an email recently which said there is a £10 surcharge for peak times and gave JULY & AUGUST as examples. School holidays I suppose.

Motorhomer.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I thought it was probably the case.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi everyone

I have just received an e-mail from Norfolk Lines regarding their multiple crossing offer. It appears that the offer has now been extended to accomodate motorhomes up to 7 metres in length. See their website for full details.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*Norfolkline multi trip passes.*

No info on website can only be booked by phone.Travel any time no amendment fee. Book by 31 January for travel by 31 December 2006.Offer is for motorhomes up to 7m.
3 Returns £195.
4 Returns £240.
5 Returns £275.

What are we waiting for! Happy travelling----2 new boats by February,no coaches ,no foot passengers!


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Just got in and checked my email. They have replied to me about the offer as well.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

As a customer and fan of Speedferries, it hurts me to admit that I have just booked a trip with NorfolkLine, and not due to their multi-trip offer being extended to motorhomes, either.

Speedferries £136
NorfolkLine £68

My loyalty doesn't extend to that differential.

Just a word of warning with the Norfolk Line booking system. They do not issue tickets so your booking reference number is pretty important. This is displayed on the final booking page 5 of 5 - Payment Status, but if you hit NorfolkLine's own "Print" button, the printer-friendly page does NOT display the booking number. It is safer if you print from your browser's button.

Dave


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> As a customer and fan of Speedferries, it hurts me to admit that I have just booked a trip with NorfolkLine, and not due to their multi-trip offer being extended to motorhomes, either.
> 
> Speedferries £136
> NorfolkLine £68
> ...


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Well, I finally got a reply but not without reminding Hayley that she had promised she would let me know as soon as she had information for motorhomers. I searched and searched on their website and found nothing! So I emailed her yesterday and below is her reply. Note that it is not restricted to 7m length though there is a surcharge per extra metre over 7m. Also they have extended the book-by date to 28th Feb. I think its a pretty good deal and I shall be booking 4 trips.
Mike

*Thank you for your enquiry regarding our multi trip passes for motorhomes.

for 3 trips - 195.00 (pounds sterling)
4 trips - 240.00 
5 trips - 275.00
The prices above are based on motorhomes up to 7 metres in length, motorhomes longer than 7 metres will be charged 15.00 pounds per metre or part there of.
The multi trip passes have to be booked and paid for by the 28/02/06 - dates and times have to be stated at the time of booking - however the tickets are fully amendable subject to availability*.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Are these return trips? 4 for £240? £60.00 return 8O 

olley


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The complete orginal info, courtesy of Brian, is here:
> NorfolkLine pdf file <

Dave


----------



## 96509 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Surcharge for a trailer?*

Does anyone know if Norfolk Line will allow a trailer to be towed with this Multi-Trip Offer? Presumably they would charhe for the extra length.

Stuart


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Wonderful  So pleased that they have responded to our emails. Concerted pressure pays off  

We had earlier booked for April online and got £48 return  and also got a good price on the Shuttle for Sept .

If Norfolkline have this multitrip offer next year we will book up 3 with them as it stands even if we book a trip for the end of the year it will only be 2 trips with them so won't qualify  Still can't complain as we did get a good price for the first trip.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Picked this up from the Caravan Club website:-

*NEW - MEMBERS' EXCLUSIVE BENEFIT

Book through The Club's Travel Service with Norfolk Line and get free entrance in to their Executive Lounge (new vessels only). Just present your membership card at reception on board and you will be given access to this lounge where you can relax quietly with free refreshments included.*

As it is the CC membership card which you are told gives this access, then what is to stop any CC member availing themselves of this offer?
Will the first brave soul to try please advise us of the outcome.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Itsn't that a benefit that could be made available to MHF members? 

Olley


----------

